# I need a bigger grill......



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2009)

My daughter and her boyfriend came over for dinner last night and of course they wanted steak.  So....after the news I got from my Dr. on Friday about my cholesterol, I knew I would not be enjoying steak with them.....  

I picked up 3 really nice thick sirloins and 2 pieces of pretty nice salmon.  1 sirloin got S&P for my wife, 1 got WRO for my daughter and 1 got WRB for my daughter boyfriend.  The ones with WR on the were seared naked, then seasoned.  The salmon was dipped in Italian dressing, seared and then seasoned with WRC, VERY GOOD! We also grilled whole carrots, that were cut up and tossed in a little butter and honey after the were grilled.  Other sides were the usual sweet potato, russet potatoes, red onion and desilked grilled corn in the husk.  Oh yeah, I also threw on a beef sausage for snaking....it smelled great, but I couldn't have any....   Pretty good dinner, great company and great weather!

NOTE: You should have seen the look on my daughters boyfriends face when I took a picture of his steak!!  I told him I needed to since I didn't have one!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2009)

That's a fine looking meal Larry! But instead of a bigger grill, maybe a smaller appitite?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That's a fine looking meal Larry! But instead of a bigger grill, maybe a smaller appitite?



We had company.....my plate was the one with the fish.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 7, 2009)

You really do need a bigger grill!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 7, 2009)

You couldn't eat none of that beautiful looking steak? Now that's self control!  
How were the carrots?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> You couldn't eat none of that beautiful looking steak? Now that's self control!
> How were the carrots?



The carrots were fantastic!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats a grill full of food


----------



## Qjuju (Jun 7, 2009)

Food looks great... there is no such thing as a grill that is too big.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought the salmon looked great...add anything to it?  little
squeeze of lemon perhaps?


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like a fantastic feast for everyone!


----------



## knine (Jun 7, 2009)

nice looking grub . grilled carrots a nice idea . thanks Larry .


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I thought the salmon looked great...add anything to it?  little
> squeeze of lemon perhaps?



Dipped in Italian Dressing, seared and then seasoned with WRC and then spritzed with lemon juice.  I'm not a big salmon fan, but this was good.  It's called something Bistro.....they are individually frozen and there are 2 fillets in a bag for $7.99.  I was pleased.  I also got some cod for later on this week.


----------



## Big Ron1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I tried to buy some salmon today, but the wife said "it looks frozen"  instead of telling her it was previously frozen, I just put it back and walked away.  I am learning in my old age. . .   Larry that looks great and now I am jealous!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2009)

Big Ron said:
			
		

> I tried to buy some salmon today, but the wife said "it looks frozen"  instead of telling her it was previously frozen, I just put it back and walked away.  I am learning in my old age. . .   Larry that looks great and now I am jealous!!



Ron unless you live somewhere on the coast or unless you shop a high end store and know the seafood came in that day, it's always best to buy frozen......because just like you stated, it's all previously frozen and sitting out to thaw...


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 7, 2009)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> You really do need a bigger grill!!!!



I agree with Sapo.   Go get you a new grill or smoker/ grill combo.  As much as you cook you deserve it! And I want to see some of the food that comes off it. Man up & you tell your wife I SAID "Can Larry please buy a new grill.... :roll:  pleeeeeeaaaasssssee. :?:       

go for it man!


----------



## Que~Dawg (Jun 7, 2009)

That was a job cooking all that... all looks good


----------



## Div (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like  very nice round of grub thar...


----------



## Smokin' U (Jun 7, 2009)

As ususal it looks great.  (Broken record).    

Didn't you have a ranch?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2009)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> As ususal it looks great.  (Broken record).
> 
> Didn't you have a ranch?



Nope, I would like one though!!  I'm gonna wait until Weber makes a 26" Performer.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 8, 2009)

Got anything else you want to sell??? :roll:  Your soul perhaps?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 8, 2009)

No steak for you? Thats just non union. Everything looks great

I take Zetia, Don't let your vet give you Lipitor it makes you feel like crap


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jun 8, 2009)

Now Larry that is a little feast.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow what a feast...Larry you da man!


----------

